# Rapid photos



## jubry345 (Jul 21, 2013)

Looking for pictures of rapids that aren't close ups of the boat/people. For example a picture of a rapid on the ark with a 14neer in the background , moab daily with fisher towers in the background. Thanks to any who choose to post.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Bottom of terminator


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

*Salt river*

Salt river March 2017


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

Moab Daily:


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Pearce Ferry, 2-22-18


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*Rainey Falls Middle Chute*


----------



## LoneWolf69 (Jun 26, 2017)

WillCarson said:


> View attachment 26050


What rapid is that. That's a great picture


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Green Wall on the Illinois


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Green Truss, White Salmon


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Poster Quality!!!*



90Duck said:


> View attachment 26066


That photo speaks a thousand words. It is so cool. You need to have posters made up, I will take Two. I need that on my wall. Thanks for sharing. The others photos posted are great also.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

First picture is cable rapid. The next five are all cabin rapid. It's broken into three sections. First two pics are upper, next pic is the middle and last two are lower lower. It's a long scout. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Low water, Zoom Flume, Browns Canyon 



Bottom of Number 1, high water



Top of Number 7, high water



Pine Creek Rapid, low water


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

jubry345 said:


> Looking for pictures of rapids that aren't close ups of the boat/people. For example a picture of a rapid on the ark with a 14neer in the background , moab daily with fisher towers in the background. Thanks to any who choose to post.


What is this for? I'm curious how important the "rapids" are. I haven't looked, but I'd guess the pictures I have that are scenic probably don't have much in the way of whitewater. From your example of the Moab daily w/ Fisher Towers, I'm guessing the rapids are not super important?


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

90Duck said:


> View attachment 26066


Is there a massive hole upstream river left? I'm curious why they're taking the little slot down river right, when all the water is coming in from the left.

It looks like a fun slot, so maybe it's not more complicated than that and I'm reading too much into it.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

jaffy said:


> Is there a massive hole upstream river left? I'm curious why they're taking the little slot down river right, when all the water is coming in from the left.
> 
> It looks like a fun slot, so maybe it's not more complicated than that and I'm reading too much into it.


Rainie Falls is just upstream on river left. The Fishladder is river right to the right of the Middle Chute.


----------



## MTBox (Feb 15, 2016)

Government Rapid


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

codycleve said:


> First picture is cable rapid. The next five are all cabin rapid. It's broken into three sections. First two pics are upper, next pic is the middle and last two are lower lower. It's a long scout.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


That is the friendliest I have seen Cable rapid, 
here a couple less friendly flows:
Lowish flow:









flood stage:


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, that flood stage photo of Cable is impressive. The hole below the people looks rather large. Did you run the pillow left of it and then go back center? What flow is that?


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

lmyers said:


> Wow, that flood stage photo of Cable is impressive. The hole below the people looks rather large. Did you run the pillow left of it and then go back center? What flow is that?


Hard to say cause the river level was changing so much for a few days, probably in the neighborhood of 10 to 12K cfs.

Here is a vid, the big killer hole in the middle was about a 6 foot elevation difference between the water on the top to the bottom of the hole. The 3 cats on the trip ran it via roughly the same line, we portaged 2 smaller rafts and an IK. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOpB-33lNNY


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Power line rapid. Lower Taos Box. Rio Grande River


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

jaffy said:


> Is there a massive hole upstream river left? I'm curious why they're taking the little slot down river right, when all the water is coming in from the left.
> 
> It looks like a fun slot, so maybe it's not more complicated than that and I'm reading too much into it.


Yep, as Wade noted, there are three choices at Rainie Falls; 1) Falls, which is about a 50/50 flip proposition at most flows on day 1 of a multi day; 2) Fish Ladder, which in a loaded raft just kind of sucks to slog through in general, and 3) Middle Chute, which kind of splits the difference. It has the water volume of the fish ladder, but drops all at once like the falls. It's a blast but always makes me pucker up a bit when I float up to the brink of the drop.

This isn't my video, but I could watch this on an endless loop all day long...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNeixfDzHZY&index=84&t=0s&list=PLBB462EB2C605E4AC


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*Ladle*

I like this thread too much to let it die quietly. I really enjoy looking at rapids I haven't seen or seeing ones I do know at different flows.

Here's what Ladle on the Selway looked like at 2' in June of 2015. It wasn't exactly scary at that flow, but it was certainly a puzzle to work out.


----------



## Eyoung (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow. Those are some awesome photos.


----------



## merryruth (Aug 28, 2016)

*Government on the San Juan, March 2018*









Watched numerous folks get hung up in here. The water was just under 500 cfs.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

This guy needs to fill out the I.D.1.0T. form.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

Not at all Raymo - my "wallpaper" on my phone is basically the same crop and zoom. I just thought for purposes of this particular thread that the context was kind of interesting in the wide shot.

I don't live down there now, but I grew up literally within 10 air miles from that spot. My family didn't boat, but we hiked and camped down on that river a lot. I didn't quite appreciate as a kid what a one of a kind place it really is. Highly recommended if you haven't run it yet!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*90Duck;*

90Duck, thank you, my daughter did some cut and paste to your excelent photo. I will remove it if you, would like.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*Cramer Rapid, Main Salmon River, July 2005*

Cramer Creek had blown out the prior spring and created a monster that was comparable to Horn Creek in the Grand Canyon. It has since mellowed out a lot, but at the time the guides referred to it as "Derigger" since it was nearly within sight of Cache Bar where you take out for the Middle Fork trip.

So glad this thread has revived!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*test post*

test post


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

jaffy said:


> Is there a massive hole upstream river left? I'm curious why they're taking the little slot down river right, when all the water is coming in from the left.
> 
> It looks like a fun slot, so maybe it's not more complicated than that and I'm reading too much into it.


Here a vid of us running the main falls last year. Middle chute is the slot just behind us when the video ends.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Here's a pic of my 14' from Rainie at 3k cfs.

Next pics are Double Drop and Ladle at 5.5'.

I have a bunch of Cramer from back in the day I should post up sometime but they're on another computer.


----------

